# menonite summer sausage recipe?



## 123chadder (Dec 15, 2015)

hey everyone,im new to this forum,its very cool...

 would anyone have a traditional dry aged menonite summer sausage recipe?ive been looking everywhere


----------



## knotfree (Dec 15, 2015)

I have been trying to come up with a recipe for Smoked Farmers /Mennonite  sausage for the last year also.  Can't seem to even find out if there is a difference between Farmers and Mennonite sausage.  Not much information available online .

As for your request for dry aged Mennonite summer sausage ...Good Luck .in my reading i have not seen anything close to that.

I even broke down and purchased pre-mix mennonite sausage spice last week from Stuffers Supply in Langley B.C. and made a batch up. (not much info on label- modified corn starch, salt, sugar ,spices -no real give away of info)  Was very happy with the results. Tasted just like the Harvest brand of farmers smoked sausage made in Manitoba .and sold thru out western Canada.

I think that it was the cold smoking that made the sausage. Did 6hr cold smoke day1 (hickory& apple blend pellets). Rested overnight then another 6hr warn smoke till 130* internal and a steam finish to 152* internal.

A friend gave me a tag  from some smoked farmers sausage made in Medicine Hat . Alberta,   Ingredient list was Pork, beef,salt,pepper sugar,garlic,smoke,Sodium nitrite,

Here is recipe  that i worked out  after doing a couple of batches and trying to get the right taste.

10lb pork ,beef mix

65gr sea salt

2 level tsp cure#1

6 gr  ground black pepper

8 gr ground white pepper

3 Heaping TBS brown sugar (never weighed)

1 tsp garlic powder Or may be omited

Grind Medium plate, and stuff into 35mm casings .Can make rings or traditional links about 6-8 in long. 

Cold smoke for 6+ hr  and allow to rest  overnight . Next day smoke at 130* and continue ramping temp up hourly for another 4-6hr or longer.

You can go to internal of 152*  or finish in 180* water bath till internal 152*.

I hope this is a little bit of help to you.


----------



## 123chadder (Jan 18, 2016)

thank you!


----------

